# Tempestade Tropical ANA (Atlântico 2009 #1)



## Vince (15 Ago 2009 às 09:55)

No Atlântico a 1500km a leste das Caraíbas a Depressão Tropical nº2 após uns dias meio moribunda evoluiu para *Tempestade Tropical «Ana»*, tornando-se finalmente o primeiro sistema nomeado esta época tropical no Atlântico. 
Os antecedentes da «Ana» estão no tópico de seguimento geral:
 Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2009) 














A «Ana» tem uma pressão mínima estimada em 1005mb e ventos estimados em 35kt. A previsão oficial indica que se manterá como Tempestade Tropical embora olhando para as tabelas probabilísticas, existe neste momento 27% de probabilidade de poder tornar-se um furacão Cat1




> TROPICAL STORM ANA ADVISORY NUMBER  13
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL022009
> 500 AM AST SAT AUG 15 2009
> 
> ...





*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste fórum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal. Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.*

*Links:*
Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2009 às 09:57)

O arranque com nomes nesta época é tardio, 15 de Agosto, embora seja complicado fazer estatística rigorosa nesta área. Até aos anos 60/70 não havia cobertura satélite e só a partir de 2003 é que tempestades subtropicais passaram a ser nomeadas.

De qualquer forma, considerando a época de satélite, 2009 é o 6º arranque mais tardio em simultâneo com 2003. Mas por exemplo em 1992, o ano do infame Andrew, ocorreu uma tempestade subtropical em Abril muito bem documentada e aos critérios actuais teria nome. Certamente haverá outros exemplos. Para complicar ainda mais as contas, mesmo na era dos satélites, só em Outubro de 1975 é que foi lançado o primeiro GOES a cobrir bem o Atlântico.

*Era dos satélites*

1983   15-Agosto
1992   16-Agosto
1984   19-Agosto
1962   27-Agosto
1977   30-Agosto
1967   30-Agosto


*Ignorando a chegada dos satélites, a lista é esta:*

1983   15-Agosto
1875   16-Agosto
1992   16-Agosto
1942   17-Agosto
1935   18-Agosto
1883   18-Agosto
1984   19-Agosto
1927   19-Agosto
1852   19-Agosto
1949   21-Agosto
1930   21-Agosto
1910   23-Agosto
1882   24-Agosto
1962   27-Agosto
1900   27-Agosto
1977   30-Agosto
1967   30-Agosto
1923   30-Agosto
1897   31-Agosto
1884   01-Setembro
1868   03-Setembro
1925   06-Setembro
1905   06-Setembro
1920   07-Setembro
1876   09-Setembro
1941   11-Setembro
1914   14-Setembro


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2009 às 10:25)

A Tempestade Tropical «Ana» tem novamente a convecção deslocada do centro ("x" na imagem) sendo esta actualmente pouco profunda indiciando um sistema com debilidades que não se está a intensificar. A convecçao é pouco profunda devido ao ar seco em que se move. 

O afastamento da convecção do centro não está associado a windshear muito forte como é mais comum, mas mais devido ao fluxo de leste que induz um movimento muito rápido  para Oeste do centro à superfície ficando a convecção para trás. Alguns modelos degeneram o sistema para uma onda tropical, mas para já o NHC mantém mais ou menos as previsões que tinha até aqui, de Tempestade Tropical rumo a algumas ilhas das Caraíbas onde as montanhas da Hispaniola e Cuba enfraqueceriam o sistema para eventualmente intensificar-se um pouco após a passagem nessas Ilhas se alguma coisa sobrasse dessa travessia, mas isso já é um horizonte temporal muito incerto.

A validade desta previsão está obviamente muito dependente da Ana actual se recompor ou não, há bastantes dúvidas, de qualquer forma, mesmo que degenere para onda tropical esta poderá deixar chuva ainda intensa nalgumas ilhas, sendo o Haiti sempre um caso problemático nesta matéria.


----------



## Rog (18 Ago 2009 às 08:11)

Tempestade Tropical Ana não se reorganizou e acabou por se dissipar.



> 2100 UTC MON AUG 17 2009
> 
> AT 5 PM AST...2100 UTC...ALL TROPICAL STORM WATCHES HAVE BEEN
> DISCONTINUED BY THE APPROPRIATE GOVERNMENTS.
> ...


----------

